# Returning to Canada from Switzerland



## GnJExpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello to all.

My wife and I came to Switzerland to explore Europe a bit with the intent to return home after one years time. Ten years, and two children later  (five and three years old now), we find ourselves, for a variety of reasons, ready to return home. We have found two jobs in Barrie, Ontario that look very interesting and will move in April or May of next year.

I was hoping that someone could provide me with some sort of guide or checklist that could help me get organized. 

How on earth will we get all our stuff back home?

How can we get our children organized for school and daycare?

Health care?

On and on and on.

Many thanks for any help you might provide.

Greg


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to move this over to the Canada section so that you'll get the benefit of those who have done what you're proprosing. Although you have the tough part (i.e. the visas, which you won't need) already resolved, going back "home" can be as tricky as the initial move overseas.

One thing to consider, however, is whether or not your children are properly registered with the Canadian consulate so that they will have their Canadian passports in order by the time you move.


----------



## GnJExpress (Dec 10, 2011)

*Thanks so much for getting this thread in the right place. One good thing is that the kids already have their Canadian Passports. That is one potentially messy situation resolved. Look forward to hearing from others.*











Bevdeforges said:


> I'm going to move this over to the Canada section so that you'll get the benefit of those who have done what you're proprosing. Although you have the tough part (i.e. the visas, which you won't need) already resolved, going back "home" can be as tricky as the initial move overseas.
> 
> One thing to consider, however, is whether or not your children are properly registered with the Canadian consulate so that they will have their Canadian passports in order by the time you move.


----------

